# weeds



## MyDaughtersPony (Jun 12, 2016)

When do you spray for weeds? And how long does it take for the insecticide to breakdown? Is a broad-leaf weed control such as trimec recommended?


----------



## MyDaughtersPony (Jun 12, 2016)

I did lawn care for 5 years and I am familiar with the broad-leaf weed controls we used. However, I was not trying to feed my horses the grass I was treating. I am not really clear on how long you need to wait until cutting the grass so that the weed-control was broken down enough for it to be safe.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

MyDaughtersPony said:


> When do you spray for weeds? And how long does it take for the insecticide to breakdown? Is a broad-leaf weed control such as trimec recommended?


The instructions usually say what the withdraw / wait period is, I normally, wait until a good rain after that period just for my comfort.

Larry


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

After you get through all the legalese and warnings, the label usually has the application rate for different weed types and grazing and reentry restrictions.

Most of the time, these are one paragraph somewhere in the middle of 200 pages of "Warning...." and "It is a violation of federal....". (OK--so I'm exaggerating a bit--it usually only 100 pages.)

But read them anyway.

Ralph


----------



## MyDaughtersPony (Jun 12, 2016)

I'm looking at

Home :: Herbicides :: Grass Hay Fields, Range & Pasture :: 2,4-D Amine Broadleaf Herbicide - 1 Gallon

*I just need to find some way to apply it. I'm thinking about spraying after second cutting so enough time will pass between then and 3rd cutting.*


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

FYI: Some herbicides have a 'ban' on selling hay to another person but it is fine for your own animals. Usually it's a 1-2 year period before you may offer for sale again as long as you don't use the herbicide again.

Now I'll spray according to what I'm trying to eliminate. I like GrazonNext HL for most situations and add Remedy if I have quite a bit of woody stuff. Crossbow if I'm dealing with briars. Best time is when target weed is actively growing, the shorter the growth the less needed to apply. It's pointless to spray and then cut. Also pretty pointless to cut and then spray because plant's in shock.

Not sure why you're talking about insecticides.


----------



## MyDaughtersPony (Jun 12, 2016)

That was a phone auto correct. I've been talking about herbicides the entire time. My field is weedy.


----------



## MyDaughtersPony (Jun 12, 2016)

What's the best way for a small timer to spray weed control?


----------



## MyDaughtersPony (Jun 12, 2016)

I think I can rent a pull behind sprayer from tractor supply. Same for a spreader to apply granular fertilizer.


----------



## MyDaughtersPony (Jun 12, 2016)

At this point in tnt the season when should I spray and does the above weed control allow me to sell my hay?


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

MyDaughtersPony said:


> What's the best way for a small timer to spray weed control?


Believe it or not, I spray with a 4 wheeler (ATV, Suzuki Quad) mounted sprayer, while pulling a small sprayer (think TSC store variety), each tank holds 25 gallons, have them set to apply 12.5 gals an acre. Hand made boom on 4 wheeler, to give me more width. Can spray about 6 acres an hour, slow yes, but gets the job done OK. Just got done spraying 15 acres of old alfalfa/grass (OG) hay field last week with RoundUp, will reseed in mid-August back to alfalfa, maybe alfalfa / brome grass.

Have to admit, wore out original tires on trailer sprayer, replace with larger tire/wheels and put 'duals' on trailer sprayer. (Thinking less revolutions and if one is flat I can continue spraying).

Larry


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

GrazonNext HL for sure has an 18 month restriction on selling hay. Again perfectly okay for personal use. It will kill clover so that's a con, clover does return. As I said spray anytime weeds are actively growing.

Here's a link that claims restrictions and withdrawal periods but I would consult the actual product label.

https://www.ag.ndsu.edu/weeds/weed-control-guides/nd-weed-control-guide-1/wcg-files/16-Haying.pdf


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Three better methods I've used for weed control:

1) Spray 2,4D in spring time when grasses are shorter and broadleafs are starting to grow--nip them early! Spot spray later in the year only if necessary.

2) Good fertilizer program then gets the OG growing and smothering out a lot of other weeds.

3) Appropriate mowing just as weeds are starting to develop seed heads. Many weeds are annuals, like foxtail and crabgrass, and by controlling the seed production, I eliminate the weed from returning next year.

I don't like spraying if I don't have to and this approach minimizes trips across the field.

Ralph


----------

